# Was there a BBQ Competition in Tulsa Today? (7/10/10)



## smoke_chef (Jul 10, 2010)

I googled "BBQ Competitions + Tulsa, OK" and it brought back a hit but when I click on it, it just goes to the KCBS general site.

Any way, I'm in OKC tonight. When I drove here from Arkansas, I passed through Tulsa. I passed three competition type smokers within about a five miles of each other. One was shaped like a gun. I think I saw that team on Pitmasters? Smoking Gun BBQ I think? Two other teams that seemed to be traveling together. One of them had a very nice RV.

Mainly I'm just asking to see if any of our SMF brothers or sisters competed. Maybe even Papa Jeff? Also, since I've never been to a KCBS event, I would at least know I was in the right town on the right day. That would be as close as I've got so far.


----------

